# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Question about uber cheese selection at store

## McDonald

Every time I'm in the grocery store the gigantic display of uber cheeses calls my name.  There are like 100 different kinds of exotic looking cheeses at the Kroger/Ralphs.

I want to try some out but have no idea what to do with them.  Just spread it on crackers?  People who are into cheese please tell me what kind/brand to get and what to do with it.  Tell me what you like to do.

thanks.

----------


## acptulsa

Wow.  This can fill a hefty thread.

Provelone and Roma help mozarella make a pizza more interesting.  Goat cheeses and brie are better for salads.  Muenster is a good mild cheese that melts very well; it does wonders for your mac and cheese, for example.

It's a start.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

if its a soft cheese, you can spread it on baguettes.

----------


## Danke

Always a toss up between cheese in a tube, easy cheese and cheez whiz.

----------


## unconsious767

I'll second the motion for feta cheese in a greek salad. 

Keep in mind that there may be cheeses you won't like. It might be good to taste test some at a cheese shop

----------


## dannno

FYI aged cheeses usually contain less lactose as it has been digested by the bacteria that makes the cheese. Also cheese apparently helps prevent cavities (other forms of dairy do not apparently, including yogurt, though I bet yogurt helps anyway cause it's a probiotic)

I'd just get any kind of cheese that looks interesting and get a baguette, cut up the bread, get a knife for the cheese and have at it. Add some smoked salmon for real treat.. but don't buy your smoked salmon at Ralphs, all they have is the farmed stuff. Never buy farmed fish, always get wild fish otherwise you'll load yourself up with mercury and destroy various ecosystems. 

You should find a new store to shop at probably.. Kroger's/Ralphs really sucks.. I mean, it's ok for "grocery store" if you like "grocery stores" but man.. Trader Joe's is so much cheaper and the food is like 10 times better quality. You probably don't have a trader joe's around, but at least make sure to buy your fresh fruits and veggies from fruit stands or farmer's markets or something. Try to get organic or grass fed/cage free meat elsewhere as well. Find a health food store that is reasonable priced.. but if you think the health food store you are at is expensive, be sure to check the various types of items. I've been to some where the produce is overpriced, but they will have good deals in the bakery or the butcher, and then other places might have better deals on organic produce. So don't assume that because one part of the store is overpriced that the whole place should be avoided.

----------


## asimplegirl

At Kroger's, you MUST try their chevre... it is SO good.  And, those new york style bagel chips are way better than regular old crackers, lol.

And, no, Kroger's does NOT suck.  They have a few REALLY GREAT things you cannot get elsewhere.  It is the only store in my reach within 4 hours that I can buy organic meats, produce, dairy, etc.  It has one of THE BEST selections of natural and organic products around.

And, they are very reasonably priced, far more than the "natural" stores... but then again, that depends on where you live, too.

----------


## jkr

@ kroger 

37/ pound

"roquefort" (sp)

i get a QP and tear off little bits as time passes...

----------


## jkr

my kroger sells dandylion greens and ALOT of other good veggies.

always free food each day for grazing

----------


## zach

smoked gouda on quattro formagio triscuits are amazing.

that French cheese is just weird.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> At Kroger's, you MUST try their chevre... it is SO good.  And, those new york style bagel chips are way better than regular old crackers, lol.
> 
> And, no, Kroger's does NOT suck.  They have a few REALLY GREAT things you cannot get elsewhere.  It is the only store in my reach within 4 hours that I can buy organic meats, produce, dairy, etc.  It has one of THE BEST selections of natural and organic products around.
> 
> And, they are very reasonably priced, far more than the "natural" stores... but then again, that depends on where you live, too.


Heck yeah!  I found 10lb pork butts for 5 bucks the other day.  Lets just say this is the year for BBQ in this household.  Kroger has some really good deals.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Every time I'm in the grocery store the gigantic display of uber cheeses calls my name.  There are like 100 different kinds of exotic looking cheeses at the Kroger/Ralphs.
> 
> I want to try some out but have no idea what to do with them.  Just spread it on crackers?  People who are into cheese please tell me what kind/brand to get and what to do with it.  Tell me what you like to do.
> 
> thanks.


My favorite cheese is Cambozola Triple Cream:


It almost tastes like a very thick butter, with a little blue cheese mixed in.  Spread it on crackers, toasted baguette, or a toasted dark bread.  It's fantastic on top of potatoes (baked or mashed).  It makes an awesome cheeseburger.  Put a little on a hot chicken breast sandwich or a steak.  If you like butter, and don't mind just a little of bit of the pungent blue cheese taste, it's hard to do wrong with it.

----------


## BuddyRey

Has anybody ever tried camembert?  It looks very interesting but I have no idea what it tastes like.

----------


## acptulsa

*I hate this thread!  It's making me hungry!  Waaaaah!* 


Sorry, all this cheese talk put me in the mood for a little whine...

----------


## angelatc

> Every time I'm in the grocery store the gigantic display of uber cheeses calls my name.  There are like 100 different kinds of exotic looking cheeses at the Kroger/Ralphs.
> 
> I want to try some out but have no idea what to do with them.  Just spread it on crackers?  People who are into cheese please tell me what kind/brand to get and what to do with it.  Tell me what you like to do.
> 
> thanks.


Cheese is sort of like wine - a lot of it is in the nuances.

----------


## angelatc

> At Kroger's, you MUST try their chevre... it is SO good.  And, those new york style bagel chips are way better than regular old crackers, lol.
> 
> And, no, Kroger's does NOT suck.  They have a few REALLY GREAT things you cannot get elsewhere.  It is the only store in my reach within 4 hours that I can buy organic meats, produce, dairy, etc.  It has one of THE BEST selections of natural and organic products around.
> 
> And, they are very reasonably priced, far more than the "natural" stores... but then again, that depends on where you live, too.


My Kroger is the only grocery store in about a 25 mile radius, so they're not really cheap.  WalMart and Meijers are both building across the street though, so that will change.

They double coupons here - I do like that!

----------


## asimplegirl

Yeah, it depends on what you buy here.  They have AWESOME meat deals.  Buy one get one and so on... also their 10 for $10 deals, or 10 for 49 cents each thing... 

I just LOVE them.  They are the only store you can get kefir around here.  Convenience stuff is EXPENSIVE, though.

----------


## Objectivist

I've tried some of the Irish cheeses and they went well on a sandwich. Then I make omelettes all the time and different types of cheese give you a variety. Then with the italian stuff you can make pastas with the other than Kraft Parmesan, Ramano or Asiago.
I've had a British Blue Cheese that is great on a bacon cheeseburger. A Habenero Jack or Mediteranean Jack sliced on a Tri-Tip sandwich, a 30 second blast in the microwave to melt the cheese, yummy.

----------


## kathy88

camembert is one of my faves, along with brie

I like both of them on water crackers

----------


## Ozwest

> camembert is one of my faves, along with brie
> 
> I like both of them on water crackers


Agreed.

Accompanied with a good white and some crusty bread.

----------


## Ozwest

> Has anybody ever tried camembert?  It looks very interesting but I have no idea what it tastes like.


You have to buy camembert or brie from suppliers who specialize.

If you want to do it on the cheap...

Buy the cheapest camembert available, dunk it in some egg whites, roll it in some good quality breadcrumbs, and *gently* deep fry it in a light oil for about 2 minutes.

You just might get laid.

----------


## Dr.3D

Seems many people in the United States have been conditioned to think some cheeses should have a yellow color.  This is especially true when it comes to cheddar cheese.   Nearly every country I have visited will leave the cheddar cheese the natural white color, however it is difficult to find white (natural) cheddar cheese without the annatto coloring in the United States.

If you find an extra sharp white cheddar cheese, you should try some of it, it has a wonderful flavor and won't stain your fingers like the yellow (artificially) colored cheese does.

I don't know how often I have been irritated by the annatto coloring placed in the cheddar cheese puffs.  The color sticks to your fingers and stains them whereas natural cheddar cheese puffs won't do so.

----------


## Ozwest

The more mold the better!

----------


## youngbuck

The most healthy and best tasting cheeses I've had have been *raw* cheeses.

----------


## Ozwest

> The most healthy and best tasting cheeses I've had have been *raw* cheeses.


Like Goats cheese, mozzarella, buffalo, varieties of Fetta?

----------


## Working Poor

I like feta in pasta dishes

----------


## Ozwest

> I like feta in pasta dishes


Beautiful.

I'm no master in the kitchen, but isn't it fun to explore fresh foods? 

They taste real gooood.

----------


## MelissaWV

Marscapone cheese:  Melts well and is almost like cream cheese.  You can use this combined with orzo and mushrooms and onions to create a spectacular dish.

Fresh Bleu (Blue... whatever floats your boat):  Obvious uses, but again this actually works great on pasta.  Large firm pasta shapes with bleu cheese and milk and butter and flour (to make a basic sort of bechamel sauce) and served along with chicken or turkey tenders tossed in buffalo sauce.  Not easy on the arteries, but a nice treat.

Gorgonzola:  Baguette, sliced into thin toasts, topped with strips of bell pepper and gorgonzola, maybe a little dab of olive oil, salt, pepper, then gently broiled for a moment.  Do not take your eyes off of it.  It's delicious and you will get a lot of these little toasts, so they're grand for a get together.  

Smoked cheddars:  Spectacular veggie casseroles, mac & cheese, soup, etc.

Gruyere:  The traditional cheese you can lay over top of a bowl of French Onion soup (which is also easy to make homemade) and then broil a moment to get golden and bubbly.  It also makes a bitchin' grilled cheese sandwich, and is one of the cheeses you will see most often involved in fondue.

Mozzarella:  Any fresh, large slab of this cheese is terrific cold and served with tomato and basil and olive oil and a little salt/pepper.  Obviously wonderful on pizzas.  

---

Most of your local deli areas will give you a sample of the sliced cheeses they have around, but not the "fancy" ones in the case you're likely referring to.  You can either find a cheese shop which will give you a nibble of their specialty cheeses, or just try them on the fly.  Being adventurous when you go to restaurants will also help.  You'll at least know if you *hate* a given sort of cheese.

Hope this helps!

----------


## youngbuck

> Like Goats cheese, mozzarella, buffalo, varieties of Fetta?


Yes, all varieties, but raw.  Usually when you find cheese raw you know it's coming from a source that takes real pride in their cheese.

----------

